# Middle name for Amelia?



## MommyMika

My husband and I are thinking of the name Amelia... but we can't think of any middle names to go with it! :shrug:
Any suggestions?


----------



## Shabutie

Amelia Jane/Jayne
Amelia Rayne
Amelia Rose
Amelia Rae
Amelia Willow
Amelia May/Mae
Amelia Lee/Leigh
Amelia Fleur
Amelia Jessica/Jessie
Amelia Etta/Ettie


Sorry all I could think of.

:flower:


----------



## pixydust

Amelia Jade, Amelia Kate, Amelia Skye, Amelia Mae


----------



## Thistledown

Amelia Grace
Amelia Lynn
Amelia Kaylee
Amelia Dawn
Amelia Belle
Amelia Clare


----------



## RubyRainbows

I like:

Amelia Rose
Amelia Sophia
Amelia Skye
Amelia Paige
Amelia Jaide


----------



## Courtcourt

Love Amelia Jane!


----------



## izzys_girl

amelia jo(but i like jo as part of the first name)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Definitely Amelia Grace.


----------



## brunette

I like Amelia Marie. Beautiful first name


----------



## Charlie189

If our babies a girl she will be Amelia Grace :)


----------



## JFS

Amelia is on our short list too. I have it paired with either Faye or Pearl.


----------



## MommyMika

Thanks so much for all the suggestions ! Keep them coming!

Our favorite so far is Amelia Skye!


----------



## cupcake1102

Amelia Grace sounds really pretty :)


----------



## Brittvander

Amelia Charlotte was our choice for a girl ...but we are having a boy so its a no-go. ;)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My Niece is Amelia Mary.


----------



## bumblebeetle

Amelia Grace x


----------



## LunaRose

Amelia Willow
Amelia Ruby
Amelia Lucy
Amelia Scarlett
Amelia Jasmine
Amelia Brooke
Amelia Faith

:flower:


----------



## MamaIsabelle

Amelia Skye is beautiful! 

My sister is called Amelia Rose-Lynn, I love it! and a friend who I used to go to college with was named Amelia Lucinda. 

I hope you find the perfect middle name!


----------



## loveinbinary

I have my gender scan tomorrow, but I have a feeling it's a boy and of course can't find a name that fits to save my life lol. IF it's a girl, I've chosen the name Amelia Noelle. It came to me as soon as I got my bfp and I just can't get it out of my head.


----------



## MamaIsabelle

loveinbinary said:


> I have my gender scan tomorrow, but I have a feeling it's a boy and of course can't find a name that fits to save my life lol. IF it's a girl, I've chosen the name Amelia Noelle. It came to me as soon as I got my bfp and I just can't get it out of my head.

Amelia Noelle is beautiful. 
My daughters middle name is Noelle, I think its lovely.


----------



## Aleksandra Dr

Amelia jane


----------

